# Sharing news and research reports



## Diabetes UK

*Links are recommended...*
Please see info about sharing found news articles, health research reports and stories here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/links-are-recommended.74334/ 

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## SB2015

Hannah DUK said:


> *Links are recommended...*
> Please see info about sharing found news articles, health research reports and stories here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/links-are-recommended.74334/
> 
> *Thank you everyone! *


It is amazing what you find in this forum.
I had not spotted this info on inserting links before.
Thanks Hannah


----------

